# Dry food price comparison...



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

My parents dog Tess still eats dry dog food, I buy it for them when they need it because otherwise she would eat Iams. Anyhow I have been thinking about starting a rotational diet with Tess (she has been on Orijen for quite a few months and all is well)...So I was comparing prices between Orijen, Evo, Wellness Core, Blue Buffalo Wilderness and Nature's Variety Instinct. For Orijen, Evo, Nature's Variety Instinct, and Wellness it was around $70 for a 30lb bag...Blue Buff and TOTW were only about $10-15 cheaper..

I guess I just keep hearing that Orijen is soo expensive and I am just not seeing that here, are the prices a lot different elsewhere? Also are their other brands I should consider for a rotational diet??


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

You might also want to take a look at Petcurean's Go Natural Grain-free Endurance as well as Fromm's Surf & Turf.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

TOTW in my area is cheaper than about any other decent option.

I've seen it as low as $34.99 for the big bag. However, I will say that I've seen it increase in price recently. I was in TSC last night and it was around $45 IIRC.

I always buy Orijen thru Heartypet where it is typically in the low $60 range. 

But outside of TOTW, all of the good foods are around the same price... at least from what I've seen. EVO probably is the next best deal... I think its priced in the low $50 range. Hard to argue with EVO at that price. 

Sounds like you're already aware of the really good options out there. For the price, the Earthborn line does look decent to me. I just have never seen it in my area.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I feed a rotation diet-TOTW ($35/30 lbs), NV Instinct Duck & Turkey Meal ($62/30 lbs) and 2 flavors of Fromm ($63/30 lb).
Around here Orijen is about $75/30 lbs. I don't care to feed Orijen though.
I do have a couple of bags of the Go! to try also...courtesy of Petcurean sending me coupons for free bags!!

If you e-mail the various companies through their websites and request coupons they will send them to you. Usually $5 off coupons, which is pretty good!!


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Use the one-time coupon code "WELCOME" at Pet Food Station for Acana (or anything else) and you will get $10.00 off. Shipping is free if you spend at least $50.00 after the coupon.

It's still a very fair deal for Acana.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow I guess the prices are rather different. Kevin, I have had no luck finding Orijen for that cheap.

At Pet Supplies Plus:
Orijen, Evo and NV Instinct (for 30lbs)--were all around 67-69
Blue Buff and TOTW (30lbs)--were both $50

I can't believe how much the prices range in other areas...If TOTW was $35 here I would be all over that.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

that site is ridiculously expensive...evo red meat is 80 dollars..it's like 58 in the store.


tem_sat said:


> Use the one-time coupon code "WELCOME" at Pet Food Station for Acana (or anything else) and you will get $10.00 off. Shipping is free if you spend at least $50.00 after the coupon.
> 
> It's still a very fair deal for Acana.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> Wow I guess the prices are rather different. Kevin, I have had no luck finding Orijen for that cheap.
> 
> At Pet Supplies Plus:
> Orijen, Evo and NV Instinct (for 30lbs)--were all around 67-69
> ...


it also depends on the store. one store here sells evo for 68 the other 2 are around 57


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

have you tried Greenies, Orijen, Acana, Wellness, Flossies, Natural & Organic Dog Food - DoggieFood.com

I bought earthborn which is only $40 for large bag, totw is $45 plus free shipping on orders over $50

For Totw cheapest I found is at petcarerx, $41 for big bag with free shipping( but you can only one bag at a time, weird policy), I also like their deal of the day which is often 1 cent for a toy for bag of treats. 

PetCareRx search results for 'taste of the wild'

NV instinct is also about $10 cheaper then any other site I've been to
Find Nature's Variety - Shop By Brand in our Dogs Department at PetCareRx.com


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

tem_sat said:


> Use the one-time coupon code "WELCOME" at Pet Food Station for Acana (or anything else) and you will get $10.00 off. Shipping is free if you spend at least $50.00 after the coupon.
> 
> It's still a very fair deal for Acana.


thanks Tem. Just picked up a bag of Acana. Had to add a small sample bag to get to the $50 for free shipping. I think I paid about $52 total for Acana to my doorstep. A very respectable deal.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> that site is ridiculously expensive...evo red meat is 80 dollars..it's like 58 in the store.


Note: I said "Acana", not EVO. PFS has the lowest price I have ever been able to find for Acana, i.e. $50.00, no tax, free shipping. The 28 lbs that I have remaining, which I no longer feed to my Doxie, is being fed to a stray cat. The kitty thinks it's great!


----------

